# Accidentally removed installed ports



## jonfr (Oct 24, 2013)

It was just a matter of time until this happened for me. I do make mistakes and this is just one of them. I hope it isn't a bad one.

I was working in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/ and I did run `make deinstall` in the top folder. It did remove several programs. I did forget to go to net-snmp to make a reinstall of that program since it was installed twice in the system. I don't understand why `make deinstall` works in top folder.

How can I see what was removed in order to re-install the programs that I did remove by accident. I am currently re-installing net-snmp so it is going to pull in needed dependencies that I did also remove by accident if that was the case to start with.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 24, 2013)

That will be hard since most of those programs are likely to be on top of the dependency list. As in; they depend on other programs / ports to be present, but not the other way around.

I'd suggest (re?)installing ports-mgmt/portmaster and use `# portmaster --check-depends`. That will confirm if there's anything wrong with the consistency of your system.

But other than that there's no good way besides looking at the backlog to see what got removed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2013)

This is exactly why this is on all of my machines:


```
30 23 * * *	/usr/local/sbin/portmaster --list-origins > /root/ports_today
```


----------



## jonfr (Oct 24, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> That will be hard since most of those programs are likely to be on top of the dependency list. As in; they depend on other programs / ports to be present, but not the other way around.
> 
> I'd suggest (re?)installing ports-mgmt/portmaster and use `# portmaster --check-depends`. That will confirm if there's anything wrong with the consistency of your system.
> 
> But other than that there's no good way besides looking at the backlog to see what got removed.



I did just remove what was installed in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/ anything else is still installed and has not been removed. I have re-installed mrtg, net-snmp so far. But I don't know if there is anything installed by default in this folder (firewall?).

I got error using `# portmaster --check-depends`. But they relate to other issues that I have been having with this system I am currently working on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2013)

jonfr said:
			
		

> But I don't know if there is anything installed by default in this folder (firewall?).


Nothing is installed by default.


----------

